# BBA algae will SAE eat this stuff?



## chickenball z (Aug 30, 2005)

theorectically yes SAE eats BBA...
but practically no... if you have other inhabitants in the tank, the SAE will get used to being fed fish food....

also SAE are only algae eating machine when they're young.... when they're older, they're fat and lazy:icon_roll 

although I have seen Florida Flag Fish eat BBA in my tank before


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Increase CO2. Principle cause of BBA.


----------



## andy1_52 (Mar 26, 2006)

wait so are you saying high CO2 causes BBA?


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

no he is saying the lack of Co2 is the cause and you should crank up your co2


----------



## andy1_52 (Mar 26, 2006)

ok that's what I thought I was just making sure.


----------



## MiSo (Oct 26, 2005)

my sae never touched bba when i had it. they love sinking fish food though.


----------

